# How to outperform stock indexes long term (guru stock picking)



## RussianAussie (16 March 2015)

Dear investors,

What do you think about ETFs that replicate holdings of the best US hedge fund managers with a fraction of hedge fund's cost?

They tend to outperform SP500 in long term:

ALFA
It has protection against stock market collapse by hedging portfolio during bear markets
http://alphaclonefunds.com/fund_overview.html

VALX
http://www.valideafunds.com/marketlegends.asp

TTFS
Works similar to hedge fund replication
http://advisorshares.com/fund/ttfs

GURU
http://www.globalxfunds.com/gurufundfamily/

My retirement portfolio currently holds ALFA and TTFS partially hedged by SP500 put options


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 March 2015)

> They tend to outperform SP500 in long term:




Are they really long term with inception year mid 2012 and presently in one of the strongest S&P500 bull runs in history since 2009? The S&P500 is up about *50%* since mid 2012 and *208%* since low 2009.


----------

